# prescriptions & fair deal



## Westgolf (18 Apr 2014)

My mum recently moved into a nursing home under the fair deal scheme and in the first months invoices I noticed charges for prescriptions. She has a medical card and before moving in was living at home but not coping very well. When at home she would have got more or less the same medicines on a monthly basis and paid only the item charge. Should I raise the matter with the facility or just claim them under medical expenses for her.

Thanks

westgolf


----------



## Darthvadar (18 Apr 2014)

Discuss it with the home. Your mum's medication should be available to her as usual on her Medical Card.

 I'm going through all this myself with my mum needing to go from hospital to a nursing home, and I only asked this question of the Social Worker yesterday.

 Thinking of you. This is a road I never wanted to travel.

 Darth.


----------



## Westgolf (18 Apr 2014)

Hi Darth,

Thanks for that, Its a road we were in no hurry to travel either. I knew it was coming down the line but we got to that stage earlier than we expected. The stressful element of all this is only compounded by the rules and red tape of the scheme. Where mum is now is a good place but she is fiercely independent and rather resistant to change. They invoice, each time in seperate invoices, for all these extras and its hard to keep track of what is going in and out. Keep in touch, the more information in circulation the better.

westgolf


----------



## Darthvadar (18 Apr 2014)

You're more than welcome, Westgolf.

 Mum doesn't want to go into a home either, but it's unavoidable now. Everything takes two people to do for her now, and she's a high falls risk from Parkinson's Disease, throw in End Stage kidney failure, and the recent development of seizures, and you get the picture. As a wheelchair user on my own, it would now be dangerous for me to continue to care for her, so after seven and a half years of caring for her, I have to concede defeat, and let the professionals take over. I'm not dealing with it well. VERY emotional!.

 The whole issue is now complicated by the fact that my mum's on Peretoneal Dialysis, and none of the private homes seem keen to take that on three times daily. I'm glad, though, because public homes are better at a lot of stuff. Transport to hospital appointments etc, and doctors on site 24/7 in the case of the one she's going into. 

 Please keep in touch, too. Think it could be good for us to compare notes occasionally since we're both doing this and around the same time, too. PM me if you prefer.

 God bless, and again, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers.

 Darth.


----------

